# What do you think?



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

As some of you may know I have been having some land financial problems credit is zero and don't really have and money to put down. But I have been beating the pavement to find options and answers to my problems and what to know what you thought of my proposal for the land next to me?


Dear Mr. john doe,

Hi my name is I. I understand you own lot 23 located in mars. The Property is 5.26 acres third property down on the right off Dogleg Dr. and valued at $9,800. I would like to discuss the purchase of this property. Now I have done some research on my financial options along with some research on the property. I don’t want to rip you off, but I don’t want to get ripped off either in the process. The people across the street from your lot have done nothing but drag every ones property value down!! They are a part of a group of people I have been watching for over 10 years now. They move in build a junkyard to bring property value down then buy dirt cheap. It took us 4 years last time to build enough evidence to put the owner in jail for 5 years and still the junkyard stayed. They just brought in other family members to run the operation and only cleaned up what they had to according to the state and EPA. So in a preemptive move I would like to buy your property so I don’t end up with a junkyard next to me and use it as farmland. The land on the other side of us the man wants $7,000 for 5.42 acres. I have 5.45 with house, 2 wells, septic, and over $30,000 invested yet it is only worth $10,000.

I know this all sounds really bad and that is, because it is. My property will never be sold, because it is how my grandmother set it up. We can’t take out a loan or sell, because the way the deed is titled. Technically the land I live on automatically goes to the youngest living era which is my son Mike at this time. If I wanted to try and sell the land it would be split 13 ways, which make the idea of selling less palatable and a huge pain. It keeps the land safe from being sold and from having a loan taken out. I know what you are probably thinking now this guy can’t even take out a loan to buy the land. Although like I said before I do have 2 options.

Option #1 I can go for an Agricultural Loan. The Department of Agriculture will loan me the money, but it will go into an escrow account until certain rules of the loan are met. Such as a State Inspector will come in and place a value on the property. They will inspect the land for risk factors, such as the surroundings i.e. the junkyard across the street, the trailer, and trash on the land, the well, and the septic.

I personally am not interested in the well or septic on the land, which is why I have not pulled the records on them. I can tell you the septic would have to be recertified the permit is $500 and then inspection and whatever it cost to have it repaired and I really don’t think it would pass with all the trees growing in the drain field. When my dad was interested in buying the land he dropped a 300 foot measuring tape down the well and hit mud at 90 feet. Although I really don’t care about these things, I want the land to prevent the junk people from eventually getting it down the road at some point and for livestock.

Option #2 Me and you do a private sell of the land in a rent to own contract, which at the end of paying off the land you deed the land over to me and my family in the same way my land is deeded.

I would prefer option #2: If I do option #1 I am not allowed to generate any revenue from the land until I pay the D.O.A. loan back in full, which keeps me from using it for livestock or clearing trees. As a result in the property being valued by the state mine and your property highly likely dropping even more. As long as the property has no loans or leans against it, I would be willing to pay $10,000 for the current appraised value of $9,800 divided up into 40 monthly payments of $250 a month. Plus I would be willing to offer 1/3 of the profit from the selling of any good trees and livestock until paid in full. Although if you terminate the agreement you owe me back all the money I paid to you plus any value I add to the property. If I back out or terminate the agreement you keep all payments and value add to the land including homes, fencing, livestock, barns, and 100% of the profit made from the sale of any trees, rock, and earth.

Sincerely

ME

 X___________________________________



mars, dogleg, me, I, and John doe where put in place of real names in order to protect personal information!


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

My wife suggest taking the 1/3 profit sharing out? because it complicates things to much. In all reality 100% of any profit will end up going to paying off the land anyways.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Skip the letter and have a personal conversation.


----------



## swampratt (Feb 1, 2011)

Yep take the guy to lunch and talk about it.
If he has no interest in it he may sell it on payments. I sold a few properties on payments and stranfered the ownership once paid. but I charged interest..most were paid off in less than 7 years so the interest was not much over the asking price.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

I agree with the 'have a personal conversation' and THEN if things go the way you want them to, follow up with a summary letter on the key points to make sure you heard correctly. Then nail it down in a contract.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

The personal conversation is best. Let the gentleman get to know you.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Hoping I don't ruffle any feathers here...(seems impossible to do here these days!)

If I were the recipient of this letter, I would shred it and toss it immediately into the woodstove. I understand where you are coming from but dissing someone else's property or their neighbors is not a good way to get your hands on said property. Try another method, not the tire kicker route. The gist of the letter is "your property isn't worth squat anyway so you should just sell it to me." Again, if I were the property owner I would run, not walk away from this proposal.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Too much blah blah in the letter. 

Why would the seller want to read that?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Way to much info!
I'm with the others - a face to face is the way to go and "NO" need to bring up the junk yard, neighbors, or any of that.
A simple I'd like to buy the land and I can do this (clean up option ! & 2) in an offer.

In your poll you shoulda added "scrap"...


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I have to agree - there is too much information. 

Nobody wants to hear about your problems or the life history of why you can't get a regular loan. I would strictly let the owner know you are interested in the property and if the owner is interested in selling, to contact you back.

In the meantime, I would be saving up the $250.00 per month to make a down payment.

The owner may not even be interested in selling right now. But the owner will keep in mind that their is a potential buyer if it is put up for sale.

There is no need to bring up the neighbors, the junk, or the information on your property.

Sending the letter as written will guarantee it goes in the trash and the owner will have nothing to do with you.

I've had success with letting people know if they are ever interested in selling, to be sure to contact me first. The one purchase I made, I let the owner know I was interested and if they ever went to sell it to contact me first. About a year later, the owner stopped by and said they willing to sell it for X amount. I already knew I wanted to buy for the price stated, but told the owner I would have to discuss it with my wife. Several days later, I called and said we would buy it.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

All you need:

Dear Mr. john doe,

Hi my name is I. I understand you own lot 23 located in mars off Dogleg Dr. If you are ever looking to sell it, I'd like to talk to you about buying it. I can be reached at: address and phone number.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Never tell a seller what their item is worth, tell them what you have to spend.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Never tell a seller what their item is worth, tell them what you have to spend.


Never tell anyone what you have to spend. Let them know what you’d like to spend.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

WAY too lengthy for an introductory letter. Your basically trying to set the terms of purchase without even seeing if he's interested in selling. One step at a time, ask if he would be interested in selling and if so what price does he have in mind. THEN formulate an offer.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

It makes no sense to share any of your personal situation with the landowner. You want him to see you as a buyer with no reservations that might cause them to ignore you.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> All you need:
> 
> Dear Mr. john doe,
> 
> Hi my name is I. I understand you own lot 23 located in mars off Dogleg Dr. If you are ever looking to sell it, I'd like to talk to you about buying it. I can be reached at: address and phone number.


I get letters like this all the time. Not looking to sell to a flipper so I will never respond. However many people who are interested in selling do respond. Worth a shot.


----------

